

Sn0wd3n: the Game - nickvidal
http://sn0wd3n.com/

======
nickvidal
Edward Snowden's mission is to educate the public about the privacy violations
commited by the government with their mass surveillance programs. To continue
Snowden's mission, we'll create sn0wd3n - an adventure game that will be made
available for free and accessible through the Web and mobile.

~~~
DanBC
As part of that you could gamify the installation and use of various tools.

"Download Tor - 50 points!"

"Create a GPG / PGP key? 50 points!"

